# Chicago Cubers! Chicago competition



## Brandon Reichman (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been cubing in the Chicago area for 9 years now and have been disappointed to have not seen any competitions in the city. I would really like to attempt to organize an official competition in Chicago and I will need help from fellow people in Chicago. First things first we have to identify there are people in Chicago and surrounding areas that would be interested in such a competition.
Please let me know if you are interested or if you would like to help me organize such an event in finding a venue, contacting WCA, promotion, ect...


----------



## biscuit (Nov 13, 2016)

Brandon Reichman said:


> I've been cubing in the Chicago area for 9 years now and have been disappointed to have not seen any competitions in the city. I would really like to attempt to organize an official competition in Chicago and I will need help from fellow people in Chicago. First things first we have to identify there are people in Chicago and surrounding areas that would be interested in such a competition.
> Please let me know if you are interested or if you would like to help me organize such an event in finding a venue, contacting WCA, promotion, ect...



I'm from KC, organized the KCubing comps, and would be willing to answer any questions.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 13, 2016)

I live in Chicago area and have toyed with the idea of holding a comp, but I really don't have enough resources.
I would be willing to help out with staff and such, though I wouldn't be able to help out with monetary issues.
Also contact either James Hildreth (@cubeninjaIV ) or Walker Welch(@TheDubDubJr ) to delegate the competition. I'm fairly certain that the delegate will be does the "contacting WCA" part as per cubingUSA's competition guide.


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey I can help if you need it!
Also I'm sure a comp in Chicago will attract people from Wisconsin, Kansas, Missouri, Indiana, and even Michigan. It would be great to have a comp there!


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 16, 2016)

I would go...
plz have pyra.


----------



## nathanq (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm from the chicago area and I would like to see some comps in the city this year


----------

